# Which insurance comp to use



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

After the little set back i want to get insurance on the car through the build. Which insurance comp are most of you guys are using. Grundy hagerty ect.. Any good/bad stories. Thanks


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Hard to beat Hagerty. Have had it for 12 years on my '55 Safari. Three years ago my garage spring broke and caused paint damage to the roof and hood. I had a check for $3500 no questions asked. Added my '67 this year for only 70 bucks extra.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't believe how cheap State Farm is. Just swiched over around a year ago. I have two cars, a truck, HD, vintage VW, and the GTO and it's under $100/mo. granted no tickets at all.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I should have said...I have a separate vintage car policy, the '55 Safari, a '67 GTO and a Comet Caliente project for 300 a YEAR with Hagerty.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

GEICO as a daily driver. USAA said they could not insure the vehicle for its current value. Best case seneriao they could pay 90% the purchase price in 1969. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I am under Grundy, Value @ 21000 is $203.60/year. Just did a quote for Hagerty, did not list GTO but closest choice was tempest. Same Value was quoted @ $295 year. Switched from State Farm several years ago because their rates were over the top. I am sure it is driven by the State??? but will have to phone an agent from Hagerty, their online quote does not seem right.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*ins.*

Hagerty: 25+ HAPPY years. Plus, their little magazette they send you sometimes is excellent reading.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

All 3 of my collectors are under Grundy. Hagerty couldn't come close and does not offer as good a policy as Grundy. I even gave Hagerty a chance to match Grundy, NOPE. I shopped and shopped for the best deal.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Will call haverty and grundy mon morn for quotes


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

joesweeting said:


> GEICO as a daily driver. USAA said they could not insure the vehicle for its current value. Best case seneriao they could pay 90% the purchase price in 1969.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I have Classic Collectors insurance. Great service and a great price. 

*Make sure you get an Appraised Value on your car. * An appraisal is about $100 and makes sure you get what your car is really worth, not _"90% of it's original purchase price."
_
* Seriously????*

And they said that was a "best" case scenario? :rofl:

GTO's were only like $4000 in 1969 and you won't get much of a real 69 GTO for that these days.

Back in the early 90's I had a 65 Plymouth that I sank everything I had into over five years. Still living at home and built my hot rod from scratch. Burnt to the ground street racing (Nitrous related) and all I had was liability insurance on it. I had to pay $90 to get the burnt shell towed back to where I stored it. Now I carry a fire extinguisher in every vehicle I own. That's cheap insurance too!

You want to be able to replace what you've got if something happens. And be sure to keep all receipts for everything you do to the car, that helps establish value too.

Now, my policy limits the miles I'm allowed per year, but I've never had a problem with that. Not with the 3 mpg and all....... but it also covers it while in storage or in transport when I trailer it.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> All 3 of my collectors are under Grundy. Hagerty couldn't come close and does not offer as good a policy as Grundy. I even gave Hagerty a chance to match Grundy, NOPE. I shopped and shopped for the best deal.



:agree 100 percent.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Haggerty has excellect service throughout. 
Where ever you go, make sure it's a collector policy with agreed value. Several years ago I switched to AAA collector policy. Multi car discount, multi policy discount, and other discounts really dropped the premium.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Add another one in the Grundy column.......

_90% the purchase price in 1969?_ I'm with Alky, that's a hoot!


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I have all my insurance with State Farm and a seperate stated value policy on the GTO. I got a quote from Hagerty last year and they couldn't match the price. I also like dealing with my local agent. He had me bring the car down to the office for photos last year as the home office in Bloomington was questioning why they were insuring a '68 Pontiac for 30K. After the photos were submitted they said "no problem!"


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

For anyone comparison shopping

Just got my 2013 renewal policy from Grundy

Total 808.00 + 35.00 for underinsured, uninsured for a total of 843 for my:
'70 GTO 218.00
'05GTO 316.00
'02 Trans-Am WS.6 274.00

Rate includes a 2% agreed value total increase 100.00 ded for comprehensive
My agreed value more than compensates me for full replacement with no deductible. Unlimited mileage for all cars they are classified as pleasure. My DD drivers are insured elsewhere. 

My T/A for traditional insurance was just under 500.00 and depreciates totaled? Book Value
My '05 GTO was in the 450+ range same deal for traditional coverage.

Yes Grundy insures newer cars as collectibles. They are not DD drivers but I drive them for pleasure and car shows under Grundy's guidelines. 

I am not advocating Grundy I gave Hagerty a chance to match the above each of the past 2 years along with Grundy's roadside, and out of town coverages and was told no way could they come close. I will not waste my time with them trying to match again. My normal auto insurance co underwrites Hagerty policies and they too said no way can they come close. I also shopped several other Collector car insurance companies they were all more than Hagerty.

Because of minimum rate insurance companies like GEICO, the General just to name 2 that give bare bone coverages I have to pay an additional 35.00 to cover any loss due to the negligence of those who go with these scab outfits. Most don't realize they are subject to lawsuits if they are guilty of an at fault accident and their fantastic deal can't cover them so they subject themselves to a huge financial risk. The false sense of security they gamble with I have to pay for, so do you.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a great rate for agreed value and unlimited mileage ! Might have to look into that myself. Rates for the late models seem very reasonable


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> That's a great rate for agreed value and unlimited mileage ! Might have to look into that myself. Rates for the late models seem very reasonable


They are good rates. I put less than 4K a year on the late models and 2-3500 on the '70 

The agreed value I have on all I can shop for a replacement for less. 

I saw on My Classic Car with Dennis Gauge, Grundy is now offering insurance for everything. Rates are tailored to your driving conditions. 

The insurance for my T/A ( actually I purchased this for my wife) is less than half of what Erie's Insurance is.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I read this thread just because I'm interested how car insurancy in the US works.
Are there additional costs like some kind of taxes for a car or do you "only" have to pay the insurancy? Don't want to be off-topic.. but if anyone can give me a short overview of car related costs / year it would be very interesting  Thank you!
(I have to pay a total of $2400 for my 66 GTO every year where I live, this is insurancy+taxes)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Chris-Austria said:


> I read this thread just because I'm interested how car insurancy in the US works.
> Are there additional costs like some kind of taxes for a car or do you "only" have to pay the insurancy? Don't want to be off-topic.. but if anyone can give me a short overview of car related costs / year it would be very interesting  Thank you!
> (I have to pay a total of $2400 for my 66 GTO every year where I live, this is insurancy+taxes)


Each insurance company has their own way of insuring. There are no additional taxes on insurance. Insurance companies are in the business of taking your money not giving it away. If you have an at fault accident, you will be surcharged or dropped outright. Many insurance companies now offer no surcharge for your fist accident. Your premiums are reflected by several factors, area of the country, age, gender, risk and VIN of car. 

The younger you are the more high risk you are and pay a premium for it. To combat that bottom rate companies began providing people a cheap rate for as little coverage as possible. People jump at that to get cheap coverage and only are covered to a small amount that more than likely cannot cover their damages to a more expensive car, then they are hauled into court by the victim and sued through their teeth. They roll the dice they do not have an at fault accident. Those like me have to pay for their cheapness and carry insurance to protect ourselves from them. IT SUX. 

In Pennsylvania we are offered a choice between full tort versus limited tort coverages a choice to make in reducing insurance premiums. Full tort means you reserve the right to sue the person who hits you unconditionally. Limited tort means you wave the right to sue in most cases quick explanation I downloaded: 

"limiting the rights of the named insureds and other parties qualifying as insureds under the policy to sue for “non-economic detriment” (i.e., pain and suffering) to cases in which the plaintiff suffered “serious
injury” (defined as “death, serious impairment of body function, or permanent serious disfigurement”), though they retain the right to sue for any unreimbursed economic losses (typically medical expenses or lost earnings exceeding the amount of available first-party benefits coverage, property damage and other out-of-pocket losses)."

In other words: To reduce a premium one chooses limited tort gambling they are never in a position to sue for personal injury. This is a risky option.

I gave you a brief overview. Each state here has their own criteria for insuring. 

Collector car insurance is different than the above. Hope I gave you a good general overview of our system.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

For my GTO I only pay personal property tax of $50 (Mo. state) and aprox. $250 a year in insurance. The car is licenced as a "Historic Vehicle" so I have'nt had to have it inspected or licenced in 20 years. 

Looks like we U.S. car enthousiast don't know how good we have it. Seems criminal to me to charge that much in taxes on a car that is over 40 years old.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

That's a great overview, thank you! Our system is a little different.
Such old cars can only be licensed as "historic vehicles". They need to be as much stock as possible, especially the look of it. (the list of all regulations would be too long). It has to be checked every 2nd year to be allowed to drive it and must stay in good condition.
Payment is "taxes for the engine" which only depends on how much horsepower the car has plus the charge for insurance. You pay the whole amount to the insurance company and they do the rest. You need to make a insurance for at least $ 9 Mio. So if anything happens you won't need to sell your house. Good insurance companies offer $ 20 Mio. and some make special deals for young people if the car has less than 70hp (yes... there are many cars with less than 70hp over here). Generally the charge for the insurance won't depend directly on your age or the type of car. If you drive without accident for many years it gets cheaper and cheaper.
Funny thing is.. I am in the lowest stage for insurance charge and it didn't seem cheap when I read this thread, that's why I asked


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> *Make sure you get an Appraised Value on your car. * An appraisal is about $100 and makes sure you get what your car is really worth, not _"90% of it's original purchase price."_


_

Sent an e-mail to GEICO to ask about an appraisal. Stated I was not insured as a classic car but as a 40 year old car, the opposite of what I was told over the phone. They could not insure as a classic and daily driver. 

Looked at Hagerty, Grundy, Classic collectors, Chrome, USAA, Progressive and Century 21 with no success. 

If anyone has had been able to insure their classic car withot restrictions, please let me know. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App_


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Grundy has a mileage restriction? I'm pretty sure Hagerty does, but didn't think Grundy did.....

Did a quick search at Grundy.....

Under FAQ:
6) How many miles can I drive my car each year?
Grundy offers Unlimited Mileage on all of your vehicles - including older vehicles - through our Motor Vehicle Program. Personally, the Grundy's drive thousands of miles a year, while participating in organized touring events, simply enjoying their cars and keeping up on maintenance. You can, too!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that I've actually had to file a claim, for me it's Hagerty hands-down - no question. When the appraiser showed up to look at the car I had already gone over it and assessed as best as I could without disassembly all the parts I was going to need. I priced them through my preferred sources, wrote it all up, and handed the sheet to the appraiser. The only question he asked me was if those were current prices. When I got my check and paperwork from Hagerty here the other day, everything I gave him was on the list at the prices I had found, with additions for shop labor and an estimate for paint/body work on the hood. Every step of the way through this whole ordeal, they've been a pleasure to work with, understanding and sympathetic to how much this car means to me, and absolutely zero hassle. 

Considering that the reason you buy insurance is for how they're going to respond when you need them, I'm a Hagerty customer for life.

Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the inputs

For both Gundy and Hagerty, 
you must have another vehicle for daily driving

Additionally, Grundy also states it must be garaged when not in use and Hagerty requires it to be stowed in a enclosed and secure structure which

The complex I live in has a parking garage with security cameras and security personnel. However, I don't consider it secure since anyone can drive or walk in. 

After hours of internet searching, it looks like no one will insure a classic car for daily driving. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joesweeting said:


> Thanks for the inputs
> 
> For both Gundy and Hagerty,
> you must have another vehicle for daily driving
> ...


I have Grundy for 3 of my 4 collector cars, my Challenger right now I am using it more than the others:

Collector car: The collector car is NOT a daily driver. This means you don't take it to work, shopping like you would your normal every day driver.
Exclusions, you can take it to work on occasion as a back up, say your daily driver is in for servicing or if your out for a cruise and stop for something. 

Garaged: This means the car when stored is to be secured in an enclosed building not sitting in your driveway. Does not mean if you are out with it and come home then go back out with it you must store it in a garage. In other words: When the car is stored its to be secured in an enclosed structure. 

Classic car insurance is NOT meant for your daily driver. 

There are NO mileage restrictions with Grundy. Grundy will write a policy tailored to *your needs*. A simple call to them, your questions will be answered.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I have Grundy for 3 of my 4 collector cars, my Challenger right now I am using it more than the others:
> 
> Collector car: The collector car is NOT a daily driver. This means you don't take it to work, shopping like you would your normal every day driver.
> Exclusions, you can take it to work on occasion as a back up, say your daily driver is in for servicing or if your out for a cruise and stop for something.
> ...


I'll call them tomorrow to see if they can write a policy. My goal is $20,000 on the GTO that I can drive every day. 

I have a 2012 F-150 Platinum that should be worth more than that, I not familiar with all the procedures but I would happily pay the same price for insurance on the GTO as I'm paying for the F-150 for $20,000 worth of comp and collision coverage

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

When some idiot slammed into the rear of my Lincoln a dozen years ago, Hagerty gave me a check for the entire worth of the car. The fool had some crap insurance, and Hagerty took them to the cleaners. Didn't have to lift a finger. Premiums did NOT go up!!! 25+ years of satisfied service!!! :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joesweeting said:


> I'll call them tomorrow to see if they can write a policy. My goal is $20,000 on the GTO that I can drive every day.
> 
> I have a 2012 F-150 Platinum that should be worth more than that, I not familiar with all the procedures but I would happily pay the same price for insurance on the GTO as I'm paying for the F-150 for $20,000 worth of comp and collision coverage
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Grundy has entered into the standard insurance market now. They can write policies to fit everyone's needs. Not that I am an advocate for Grundy but I am an advocate for the best bang for my buck and when I researched all, Grundy's bang for the buck was superior to all others.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Won't insure*



GTO JUDGE said:


> Grundy has entered into the standard insurance market now. They can write policies to fit everyone's needs. Not that I am an advocate for Grundy but I am an advocate for the best bang for my buck and when I researched all, Grundy's bang for the buck was superior to all others.


Just got off the phone with Grundy, they will not insure a 69 GTO as a daily driver. The MPV program requires you to have three cars and the classic is not a daily driver. 

They do not have a mileage or driving restrictions but you must have another car as your daily driver.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joesweeting said:


> Just got off the phone with Grundy, they will not insure a 69 GTO as a daily driver. The MPV program requires you to have three cars and the classic is not a daily driver.
> 
> They do not have a mileage or driving restrictions but you must have another car as your daily driver.


They won't issue it because a '69 is considered a classic. You'd need to go with a traditional insurance company then. Their restrictions on a classic car as a D.D. appears is not allowing this. Awfully risky using the '69 as a daily driver car.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Insurance*



GTO JUDGE said:


> They won't issue it because a '69 is considered a classic. You'd need to go with a traditional insurance company then. Their restrictions on a classic car as a D.D. appears is not allowing this. Awfully risky using the '69 as a daily driver car.


I currently have traditional insurance. However, if I wreck the car or if it is stolen I will only get the depreciated value of a 40 plus year old car. It looks like my best options is to buy a third vehicle, a beater, and push the limits of Grundy usage policy for a classic vehicle.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

When I insured my '68 with Grundy, they didn't have MPV. To this day, that's the only vehicle I have insured thru them.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joesweeting said:


> I currently have traditional insurance. However, if I wreck the car or if it is stolen I will only get the depreciated value of a 40 plus year old car. It looks like my best options is to buy a third vehicle, a beater, and push the limits of Grundy usage policy for a classic vehicle.


I don't understand the 3rd vehicle deal. You need 3 vehicles in order to be in the MPV Program? Makes no sense. Why 3 why not 2 or 4? 
When I first enrolled at Grundy with Classic Insurance I just listed my '70. They asked if I had other vehicles to use as DD. I had them but they never required info on them.

When I enrolled 2 others they asked me again. I told them again. They still didn't require info on them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

kilkm68 said:


> I have all my insurance with State Farm and a seperate stated value policy on the GTO. I got a quote from Hagerty last year and they couldn't match the price. I also like dealing with my local agent. He had me bring the car down to the office for photos last year as the home office in Bloomington was questioning why they were insuring a '68 Pontiac for 30K. After the photos were submitted they said "no problem!"


My local State Farm rep even asked for a ride after she took the pictures!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I don't understand the 3rd vehicle deal. You need 3 vehicles in order to be in the MPV Program? Makes no sense. Why 3 why not 2 or 4?
> When I first enrolled at Grundy with Classic Insurance I just listed my '70. They asked if I had other vehicles to use as DD. I had them but they never required info on them.
> 
> When I enrolled 2 others they asked me again. I told them again. They still didn't require info on them.


Since there are two licensed drivers in my home, each must have a vehicle for daily transportation. The third vehicle will be on their classic car program, not a daily driver.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

joesweeting said:


> Since there are two licensed drivers in my home, each must have a vehicle for daily transportation. The third vehicle will be on their classic car program, not a daily driver.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


But you don't have to insure all of them thru Grundy, correct? Just the '69?

When I first enrolled, the conversation went just like Judge's.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joesweeting said:


> Since there are two licensed drivers in my home, each must have a vehicle for daily transportation. The third vehicle will be on their classic car program, not a daily driver.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ok now I got it. The restrictions on MPV with a classic seems absurd having each licensed driver have a vehicle.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Ok now I got it. The restrictions on MPV with a classic seems absurd having each licensed driver have a vehicle.


That does sound silly. I'm sure they don't know about my 16 year old. She drives the wife's car and I have the truck. I guess in Grundy's eyes that's good enough for them. What if you can't afford a car for Juniorette? Or, if you have a bunch of kids. I guess in Grundy's eyes, tough nuggies.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't remember having to go through any of that with Hagerty. They just wanted to know the car wasn't my daily driver, and how much I wanted to cover it for.

Bear


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Never used to be that way with Grundy either. Sent them a couple pix, came up with an agreed value, done deal.... No appraisal, nothing.....


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Grundy info from website:

http://www.grundyworldwide.com/qualify.aspx

Click down load copy of requirements here

Eligibility Requirements for Program 

1. All vehicles must be used and maintained for hobby purposes and exhibition, and not for racing, rallying, general transportation, or backup transportation. 

2. All household operators must have a different vehicle insured for daily use. 

3. All vehicles must be garaged when not in use. 

4. Youthful drivers, under the age of 25 are excluded. 

5. No DUI within the last 3 years 

6. No more than two moving violations. 

7. Cobras, Porsches, and Ferraris require the potential insured to provide an explanation of past driving experience with super high performance sports vehicles and their state MVR submitted with the application. 

8. All pick up trucks manufactured after 1964 must have a value of $10,000 or more. 

9. Corvettes, Porsches, Ferraris and other Exotics 1974 or newer are not considered unless part of a “collection” of collector vehicles or are legitimate collectable show cars (not show off cars). 

10. Cobra replicas/kits and new (1967 or newer assembly date) must have a value of $50,000 or more to insure

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

From Hagerty website:

Qualifications: To qualify, your classic vehicle should not be used for daily transportation and must be stored in an enclosed and secure structure. 

Every driver in the household must have a regular use vehicle and insurance. 

Generally, one or two minor violations per household are acceptable.

Flexible Usage We think you should actually get to drive your classic, so we’re flexible when it come to usage. We don’t allow daily driving or backup usage, but we do allow pleasure and hobby related usage.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Now that I've actually had to file a claim, for me it's Hagerty hands-down - no question. When the appraiser showed up to look at the car I had already gone over it and assessed as best as I could without disassembly all the parts I was going to need. I priced them through my preferred sources, wrote it all up, and handed the sheet to the appraiser. The only question he asked me was if those were current prices. When I got my check and paperwork from Hagerty here the other day, everything I gave him was on the list at the prices I had found, with additions for shop labor and an estimate for paint/body work on the hood. Every step of the way through this whole ordeal, they've been a pleasure to work with, understanding and sympathetic to how much this car means to me, and absolutely zero hassle.
> 
> Considering that the reason you buy insurance is for how they're going to respond when you need them, I'm a Hagerty customer for life.
> 
> Bear


Bear hit the nail on the head...I have had two claims with Hagerty over the 13 years I've been with them and both were extremely quick and easy. Excellent customer service, and I pay a little over $500/year for my Corvette, GTO, and Javelin. Just added the 442 in Feb and it was $129 for the rest of the year.
Other reasons I like Hagerty...they insured my '74 Corvette by itself (not as part of a collection) no problem, and my '76 Suburban (until I sold it a few years ago). The quote a couple posts above this one here mentioned that Grundy doesn't cover Corvettes '74 and newer (unless part of a collection) or trucks valued at less than $10K, mine was at $6K iirc.
And they have no mileage limits, unless they've changed their policy, but they've never asked me for an odometer reading even once in 13 years and 5 different cars insured with them.
As long as they keep up the good customer service and reasonable prices I'm not even going to shop around.
Jeff


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe they adjusted their qualifications for insuring classics? So many are getting these cars now perhaps they tightened their restrictions.

I do know when my son was under 25 he was not permitted to drive it. When he turned 25 I let him drive it.... He said this is a time machine.... WOW he kept repeating as he floored it. 

All insurance companies are GREAT before they receive a claim. FEW are great with settling them. Bear's experience with Hagerty shows they are in the elite class....... I won't know about Grundy until I have to file one.... and I hope I don't.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I use Selective Insurance of S.C. I have my 70 Lemans insured through my standard insurance company as a classic. I had to submit an appraisal for the value of the car and they agreed to cover it for the appraised value, no questions asked. I have full coverage on all my vehicles through them and the coverage on the LeMans is very cheep at $350/year compared to the other two. The insurance on all three cars is well over $2000/year. Unfortunately for me, insurance rates in Rhode Island are very high as my wife and I both have clean drivers records. I went this way as there are no restrictions as to what I can use the car for. My father has his Corvette insured through Hagerty and he was told that he cannot show the car. I have not seen his policy to verify. He pays about the same that I do and his car is appraised $5000 less than my car was.


----------



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

FYI - I just applied for collector car insurance for my 64 last week - Hagerty and Grundy. They turned me down. I was informed that ALL licensed drivers in the household MUST have their own daily driver car. My 16 year old just got his license and obviously, does not have his own car right now. Kinda sucks, even though I will be the only driver insured on the 64.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I've had American Collectors Insurance for many years. Never made a claim, so I don't know how they would react. I believe they wanted it garaged, and there was a 2,000 mile limit, which I never hit. For the last 5 years it's been off the road, there is no collision on it, so I can't give an accurate policy price. I'll have to get it re-appraised after it's back together.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

I JUST got 4 of my cars insured through Hagerty. $430 for the year

Cars and Insured Value:
1964 Bug $15k
1964 Lincoln Continental $20k
1972 Mini Cooper $20k
1971 VW $20k


----------

